# Coleman Tech



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Contractors Needed for Hazard Claim Repairs for Foreclosed Properties (Knoxville, TN And Surrounding Areas) 
compensation: *The amount on the Work Order - 20% Discount.*



Contractors Needed for Hazard Claim Repairs for Foreclosed Properties (Knoxville, TN And Surrounding Areas



compensation: The amount on the Work Order - 20% Discount.



I am looking for Licensed and insured contractors in the Knoxville area for hazard claim work on foreclosed homes. You must have prior, Proven experience working on Foreclosed properties for Banks and Asset Managers. You must be familiar with taking photos of work being completed, Must be familiar with the requirements and Procedures of working on foreclosed properties. Most Work Orders are for replacing Plumbing Lines, Furnaces, Hot Water Heaters, Electrical work etc. Once a Work Order is accepted, You will be responsible for covering cost of all materials and labor etc. Payment for the completed work is normally 2 Weeks after the work order has been invoiced .You must be able to pull Permits, when Required. Must be able to perform work accordingly to Local and State Guidelines/Requirements. Once a Work Order is accepted, You will be responsible for completing all Line Items on The Repair scopes and justifying that the Line Item Repairs have been completed by uploading Before, During and After Photos of all Repairs on the Repair Scopes. You will be responsible for uploading all photos of completed work to The Asset Managers Online System.

If you meet these Qualifications and are interested, Please Reply with Name, Phone number, Email Address and your experience, as it relates to these qualifications. Please contact : Marc Coleman 
Coleman-Tech Property Solutions LLC 


Anybody hear of this guy he is on almost every craigslist city posting for contractors.


----------



## Hunt (Mar 6, 2015)

I have worked for this guy for over a year now.

He is legit. Pays every month with no problems.

Fyi: He is currently looking for someone to do orders in Nashville, Knoxville and Chattanooga and I believe St. Louis. 

You are in the position to review it and turn it down if the funds are not there.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome to PTalk Hunt. Please stop by the welcome booth on your way thru and tell us a little about yourself. If you are one of the first 50 you will get a PTalk air freshener, bumpsticker and refrigerator magnet. If you are one of the first one hundred we will double the prize.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Welcome to PTalk Hunt. Please stop by the welcome booth on your way thru and tell us a little about yourself. If you are one of the first 50 you will get a PTalk air freshener, bumpsticker and refrigerator magnet. If you are one of the first one hundred we will double the prize.


 Im jealous.... I want the gift bag too................:innocent:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I find IP addresses very interesting.....:whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I know what you did there.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hunt said:


> I have worked for this guy for over a year now.
> 
> He is legit. Pays every month with no problems.
> 
> ...


He's looking everywhere nice to know he only needs your money for 30 days:whistling2:


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Hunt said:


> I have worked over guys like y'all for over a year now.
> 
> I'm definitely legit. I pay myself like clockwork every month with no problems.
> 
> ...




There- I fixed that for you...


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

:whistling2::lol::lol::lol::innocent:


----------



## brober500th (Feb 23, 2018)

I worked with this guy......he is a liar and a thief....and now what sets him apart from other preservation or reo...he doesn't know how to winterize or pressure test. and hes a namfs member......that's the same as everyone else doing preservation and reo properties...ok what really sets him apart. he smoke drugs infront of me at a property right in the kitchen.....wait wait wait your telling me all the preservation company vendors labor be doing drugs in the houses........

just like all the rest I guess.....sucks no morals


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

brober500th said:


> I worked with this guy......he is a liar and a thief....and now what sets him apart from other preservation or reo...he doesn't know how to winterize or pressure test. and hes a namfs member......that's the same as everyone else doing preservation and reo properties...ok what really sets him apart. he smoke drugs infront of me at a property right in the kitchen.....wait wait wait your telling me all the preservation company vendors labor be doing drugs in the houses........
> 
> just like all the rest I guess.....sucks no morals



Did you just create a new account to state that?


----------



## brober500th (Feb 23, 2018)

tripleg said:


> did you just create a new account to state that?


 




yupp


----------

